# Escambia River ???



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

What's the water look like up around Beck's lake? With the rain we've been having I would expect it to be muddied up and high.

Also I used to have a link where I could check the level of just about every river in the U.S. but I forgot it. Does anyone have a link to it. Thanks.


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

Geronimo.... is this the link?

WaterWatch -- Maps and graphs of current water resources conditions


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a good link to me.


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

*Georgiaboy*... i must agree with you..this is a great site on river reading. you can go to the state and locate the river and float the river checking levels...


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

USGS. Yes that's it. Thanks a lot Bluejay!


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Geronimo, that water ain't up, but, it is DEFINATELY muddy!! The very back end of Beck's should be okay... but there are probably so many boats in there now and will be all weekend. 

Good luck...

Talked to Doug lately?


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks beulahboy. I'm gonna take my 9 year old daughter Monday morning.


----------

